# house for sale



## kster (May 11, 2010)

Howdee,
I am selling my house on Koh Tao and could use some advice on which websites to advertise it on to reach potential buyers ? Any of you have good tips ?
Thank you and I appreciate your help


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you expect to sell to locals or holiday makers or expats? For the former I suggest a good local agent that advertises on the internet. For holiday maker, there are some websites that specialise in selling holiday homes around the world. For the latter, still go with tha agent but also check out classifieds in papers like the Ntion/BKK Post (they have internet based classified too), and big Thailand Forums of which there are several out there -= some have classifieds too - though your agent should know this!


----------

